# WTB: NW Georgia



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

We are looking at property on the west side of Rome, but would consider anything within 20 - 30 minutes of Big Texas Valley.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

Would also consider Cherokee County, Alabama.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, if your decide to consider NE, btw Athens and Augusta, let me know. I have land for sale. Nearly 20 acres with a creek running through it Ab out 3 acres rough cleared. Pines havestable in 2 yrs. Paved road frontage. A new 10x16 lofted barn, and electrity. A great garden spot that produced great with no watering in last years drought.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

We are trying to move close to family, so NE would be too far away.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

We have a property in NW (Dade County) if you are interested.
Melissa


----------

